# Happy valentines to all the vamps, wolves. Mummies and zombies of the world!



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

JUST A QUICK POST TO MY BLOG TO SAY HAPPY V-DAY TO MY FAV ON-LINE HALLOWEEN _FIENDS_! 
HERE'S HOPING YOUR SPECIAL SOMEONE SHAVED A HEART IN HIS (HER?  ) CHEST JUST FOR YOU TOO!!


----------

